

Behavioral Targeting 101 - sushi
http://blog.targeterapp.com/post/26066367763/behavioral-targeting-101

======
nbashaw
Reminds me of <http://olark.com/targeting>

~~~
heroic
that is only for olark, this is more of a framework. You get to choose the
action you want to take.

------
abcd_f
That was... uneventful. Clicked the link, read the first paragraph, scrolled
to the bottom, paused for 5 seconds, got offered no follow-up action, left.

~~~
heroic
just curious, what browser and on what OS are you using? I was able to see the
action they say...

~~~
huhtenberg
"They?" Aren't you a co-founder?

<http://angel.co/targeter-app>

~~~
heroic
yes i am! the post wasn't done by me though, so "they"

